# "Suchen" Feld



## seberix (6. November 2004)

Hi!

Ich möchte auf meiner Homepage eine Suchoption einbauen mit der man die komplette Homepage durchsuchen kann.

Wie funktioniert das? - Gibt´s da ein Tutorial darüf?

Funktioniert das nur mit PHP oder kann man das auch anders machen?

Danke für eure Hilfe!

MfG


----------



## d4kine (13. November 2004)

Wenn du die komplette Homepage durchsuchen willst, musst du deine komplette Homepage mit MySQL und PHP coden (soweit ich weiß).
Dann machste n <input ...> feld und später ne ausgabe für mysql.
Ist auf jeden Fall ne menge Arbeit, die GANZE Homepage zu durchsuchen


----------



## hpvw (13. November 2004)

Der ultimative Tipp auf Tutorials.de:
Such doch mit Google   
Da mußt Du auf deren Webseite schauen, in wie weit Google das zuläßt, das man ihren Service dazu nutzt. Mit site:meineSeite.de kannst Du auf Deine Seite einschränken.
Dann könntest Du Dir ein entsprechendes Formular auf Deine Seite setzen, welches auf die Googlesearchengine ziehlt (zumBeispiel das Formular der erweiterten Suche bei Google kopieren und alles, was Du "bestimmen" willst als hidden-input machen und mit Werten belegen). Wenn Du das in einem iframe machst bleibt der User auch weitestgehend auf Deiner Seite. Da könnte ich mir allerdings langsam vorstellen, dass Google das nicht so lustig findet.

Ansonsten benötigst Du wohl eine Serverseitige Skriptsprache, wie z.B. PHP oder Pearl.
Der content muss nicht zwingend in einer Datenbank liegen. Du könntest auch ein Skript schreiben welches Deine HTML-Seiten durchsucht. Aber mit der DB ist es wohl leichter.

Gruß hpvw


----------



## Basileus (13. November 2004)

Na ja, 

also wenn du die Option mit Googel in Betracht ziehst, sei dir gesagt, das dafür deine Seite auch Suchmaschinenoptimiert sein sollte, damit Googel auch wirklich alle Inhalte indiziert. Ausserdem dauert es ziemlich lange, bis Googel neue Inhalte in seine Datenbank aufnimmt, zur Zeit (ich glaub ich werd ne Aktiengesellschaft) ewig.

Grüsse
B


----------



## itseit (15. November 2004)

Du brauchst bei PHP kein MySQL eigentlich müsste es auch mit Text oder HTNL Dokumenten funktionieren.

Aber sofern du nicht viel Zeit hast und nicht viel von PHP verstehst nehme die Goggle variante.

Tobi


----------

